# Single Coil RTA advice - OBS ACE TANK



## Kalashnikov (17/5/16)

Hi Guys,

I think i would like a more simple set up and want to revert back to single coil. Trying to wick 4 edges in a tank leaves more room for error.

I have barely seen any single coil RTAs as of late with the exception of The OBS ACE tank.
Did i quick search and cant find anything related to it in the forums. 

Could anyone that has one share their opinions or suggest any other single coil RTA.

Thanks in advance


----------



## huffnpuff (17/5/16)

Avocado

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/16)

huffnpuff said:


> Avocado


easy to wick? any leaking?


----------



## Redeemer (17/5/16)

I got the OBS ACE, and didnt even bother with the stock coil, its still in the box.
The RBA section is VERY easy to build. You do a 6 wrap spaced coil, reverse wound, 2.5mm ID, and it installs perfectly. Wicks got to two holes, not four, so still works on the same principal as the Crius, but with two holes permanently blocked off. Flavor and clouds are decent, and compared to a Serpent, juice lasts a bit longer too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (17/5/16)

Redeemer said:


> I got the OBS ACE, and didnt even bother with the stock coil, its still in the box.
> The RBA section is VERY easy to build. You do a 6 wrap spaced coil, reverse wound, 2.5mm ID, and it installs perfectly. Wicks got to two holes, not four, so still works on the same principal as the Crius, but with two holes permanently blocked off. Flavor and clouds are decent, and compared to a Serpent, juice lasts a bit longer too.


Reverse wound?


----------



## Redeemer (17/5/16)

Jakey said:


> Reverse wound?



I wind almost all my coils anti-clockwise. They just seem to fit better in most RTA's, unless the specific RTA works better after testing with clockwise coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/16)

Redeemer said:


> I wind almost all my coils anti-clockwise. They just seem to fit better in most RTA's, unless the specific RTA works better after testing with clockwise coils.


wouldnt just turning the coil around after its wrapped make it in reverse?


----------



## Redeemer (17/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> wouldnt just turning the coil around after its wrapped make it in reverse?


The direction of winding a coil, depicts which leg will be up, and which one down, when installing them into the post holes. This will stay constant, even if you turn the coil around.
Its mainly personal preference, since its the way I build all my RTA's, especially the ones short on space.
The ACE has a well sized build deck, takes a few minutes from pulling out the tools, to being finished, wicking, and filling the tank up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jakey (17/5/16)

Redeemer said:


> I wind almost all my coils anti-clockwise. They just seem to fit better in most RTA's, unless the specific RTA works better after testing with clockwise coils.


interesting, never thought / heards about it


----------



## Andre (17/5/16)

The Avocado 22 mm is not so easy to wick and refill. This has been corrected in the Avocado 24 mm, which also takes 4 ml of juice. One of the easiest RDTA tanks to coil and wick imo. Great flavour. 

Another RDTA option is the Theorem, which is as good, but does not hold as much juice.

RTA option is the Serpent (also available in Mini format), which I have only read about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/16)

Redeemer said:


> I got the OBS ACE, and didnt even bother with the stock coil, its still in the box.
> The RBA section is VERY easy to build. You do a 6 wrap spaced coil, reverse wound, 2.5mm ID, and it installs perfectly. Wicks got to two holes, not four, so still works on the same principal as the Crius, but with two holes permanently blocked off. Flavor and clouds are decent, and compared to a Serpent, juice lasts a bit longer too.





Andre said:


> The Avocado 22 mm is not so easy to wick and refill. This has been corrected in the Avocado 24 mm, which also takes 4 ml of juice. One of the easiest RDTA tanks to coil and wick imo. Great flavour.
> 
> Another RDTA option is the Theorem, which is as good, but does not hold as much juice.
> 
> RTA option is the Serpent (also available in Mini format), which I have only read about.


Are these all single coil RTAs?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/16)

Avocado 24 and Serpent Mini! Both single coils with fantastic flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Avocado 24 and Serpent Mini! Both single coils with fantastic flavour!


Rob i saw your review on the ACE tank on facetube. But you didnt try the RBA base. Have you tried it since that review?
Oh and btw how do 24mm atties sit on the minikin?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Rob i saw your review on the ACE tank on facetube. But you didnt try the RBA base. Have you tried it since that review?
> Oh and btw how do 24mm atties sit on the minikin?



Hi @Kalashnikov... no I never tried the RBA Base on the Ace Tank... I was really only interested in it's ceramic coil capabilities.

The Avo 24 looks just great on the Minikin... here is a pic... looks good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi @Kalashnikov... no I never tried the RBA Base on the Ace Tank... I was really only interested in it's ceramic coil capabilities.
> 
> The Avo 24 looks just great on the Minikin... here is a pic... looks good!
> View attachment 54561


Thanks for that. Will have a look at this tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (17/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi @Kalashnikov... no I never tried the RBA Base on the Ace Tank... I was really only interested in it's ceramic coil capabilities.
> 
> The Avo 24 looks just great on the Minikin... here is a pic... looks good!
> View attachment 54561





Kalashnikov said:


> Thanks for that. Will have a look at this tank



I was hoping I wouldn't like the way it sat on the minikin and I kept telling myself it will overhang and I will stick to the theorem. @Rob Fisher you have not helped me at all with your pic. I will give my wife your number so you can explain why I needed the AVO 24


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I was hoping I wouldn't like the way it sat on the minikin and I kept telling myself it will overhang and I will stick to the theorem. @Rob Fisher you have not helped me at all with your pic. I will give my wife your number so you can explain why I needed the AVO 24



Sorry @NaZa05! I get calls from wives all the time... and it's not the calls I want... they all just wanna KAK me out!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NaZa05 (17/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @NaZa05! I get calls from wives all the time... and it's not the calls I want... they all just wanna KAK me out!



Lmao I can actually picture this happening with all the recommendations you make

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jan (17/5/16)

Keeping a close eye on this thread. I am also looking for a good single coil RTA.
The serpent mini looks like a winner but I am still deciding

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (17/5/16)

I'm in the same position, Jan. However, having YouTubed just about every review and then read print reviews as well, I've decided to hold off buying anything for now. I have a Melo 2 and I can just rebuild small simple coils for that until an ideal tank comes out. The technology is going through an explosive growth phase atm and no sooner are products released than newer and better ones are added. We saw this with the Griffin. It hadn't been out a month and the 25 was released. Then that hadn't been out a month and the top airflow version was released. Buying new products which are already obsolete just isn't very appealing.

I also think the industry's current focus is entirely on massive 17mm Velocity decks for dual or quad coil Clapton builds at 0.005Ω that require 180W to fire and that suck up juice at half a ml per hit. As a sop to single coil builders, they stick a silicone and ceramic block in the deck. While that vaping style no doubt works for many vapers, it's the diametric opposite of what I want. So I'll wait until things calm down and a bit more attention is given to those who want single coils, higher resistances, more economical juice consumption, lower wattage and a cooler MTL style vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/5/16)

RichJB said:


> I'm in the same position, Jan. However, having YouTubed just about every review and then read print reviews as well, I've decided to hold off buying anything for now. I have a Melo 2 and I can just rebuild small simple coils for that until an ideal tank comes out. The technology is going through an explosive growth phase atm and no sooner are products released than newer and better ones are added. We saw this with the Griffin. It hadn't been out a month and the 25 was released. Then that hadn't been out a month and the top airflow version was released. Buying new products which are already obsolete just isn't very appealing.
> 
> I also think the industry's current focus is entirely on massive 17mm Velocity decks for dual or quad coil Clapton builds at 0.005Ω that require 180W to fire and that suck up juice at half a ml per hit. As a sop to single coil builders, they stick a silicone and ceramic block in the deck. While that vaping style no doubt works for many vapers, it's the diametric opposite of what I want. So I'll wait until things calm down and a bit more attention is given to those who want single coils, higher resistances, more economical juice consumption, lower wattage and a cooler MTL style vape.


What about the Melo 3 (4ml capacity) with the RBA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (17/5/16)

Yes, Andre, the Melo 3 would be dead right for me atm. I need a back-up/take-out mod so the Pico and Melo 3 will be perfect for that. I wouldn't call it an RTA though. It's a commercial tank for commercial coils, for which you can buy an RBA head. While the ECR head from Eleaf is maybe quite easy to build on, I don't think it's as easy as, say, a Velocity deck. What I would like ultimately is a single coil, higher resistance, lower wattage tank that encourages me to rebuild from the get-go, rather than using commercial coils. The Eleaf ECR head strikes me as more of an afterthought than the basis around which the tank was built.


----------



## Andre (17/5/16)

RichJB said:


> Yes, Andre, the Melo 3 would be dead right for me atm. I need a back-up/take-out mod so the Pico and Melo 3 will be perfect for that. I wouldn't call it an RTA though. It's a commercial tank for commercial coils, for which you can buy an RBA head. While the ECR head from Eleaf is maybe quite easy to build on, I don't think it's as easy as, say, a Velocity deck. What I would like ultimately is a single coil, higher resistance, lower wattage tank that encourages me to rebuild from the get-go, rather than using commercial coils. The Eleaf ECR head strikes me as more of an afterthought than the basis around which the tank was built.


As opposed to the small and subquality Ego RBA, the Melo RBA is really roomy and well constructed. Yes, a bit different to other RTAs, like the Toptank Mini (which also has commercial coils), but extremely effective and easy to build on. For me the cherry on top is that it can take the cCell ceramic coils for the best of both worlds.


----------



## Pixstar (18/5/16)

Serpent Mini or good old Kanger Subtank, including the others mentioned here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis (18/5/16)

What about the good old Subtank Mini with RBA base? 

Not the biggest build deck in the world - but it's easy to wick and has a decent sized tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/5/16)

Necropolis said:


> What about the good old Subtank Mini with RBA base?
> 
> Not the biggest build deck in the world - but it's easy to wick and has a decent sized tank


I think this is why i am leaning to the OBS ACE. its the only one i know with all the top flow stuff while still having a solely single coil deck. I dont like the ones with the adapters to convert into single coil as then it leaves so much wasted space. Subtank is a good choice but top fill and juice control is a must these days


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/5/16)

Redeemer said:


> I got the OBS ACE, and didnt even bother with the stock coil, its still in the box.
> The RBA section is VERY easy to build. You do a 6 wrap spaced coil, reverse wound, 2.5mm ID, and it installs perfectly. Wicks got to two holes, not four, so still works on the same principal as the Crius, but with two holes permanently blocked off. Flavor and clouds are decent, and compared to a Serpent, juice lasts a bit longer too.


 So i got myself the ace. Im not sure if you could help me. I installed the pre rolled clapton coil. But im not sure if its kanthal or SS? Cause it does not seem to be changing resistance when firing. Would that mean its kanthal?


----------



## Redeemer (31/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> So i got myself the ace. Im not sure if you could help me. I installed the pre rolled clapton coil. But im not sure if its kanthal or SS? Cause it does not seem to be changing resistance when firing. Would that mean its kanthal?



"*OBS Food Grade Ceramic Coil Structure
0.85 ohm Resistance
25 to 45W
Food Grade Ceramic
Kanthal Interior Heating Element*"
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/obs-ace-ceramic-rba-tank


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/5/16)

Redeemer said:


> "*OBS Food Grade Ceramic Coil Structure
> 0.85 ohm Resistance
> 25 to 45W
> Food Grade Ceramic
> ...


I am speaking of the clapton coil that comes with the rba head. not the ceramic coils. trying to figure out what wire type the clapton is


----------



## Redeemer (31/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I am speaking of the clapton coil that comes with the rba head. not the ceramic coils. trying to figure out what wire type the clapton is



Oh, sorry about that...
If its in the ballpark of 0.5 Ohms, its likely to be Kanthal. What does it read when the tank is on the mod?


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/5/16)

Redeemer said:


> Oh, sorry about that...
> If its in the ballpark of 0.5 Ohms, its likely to be Kanthal. What does it read when the tank is on the mod?



0.48 its so shiny i thought it was ss lol


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/7/16)

After having the OBS ace for about a month. its quite a decent tank but flavour even with the rba felt lacking a bit. I now have had a serpent mini for a couple of weeks now. Hands down what a amazing single coil rta. So if anyone is looking into single coils tanks go for the serpent mini. Amazing flavour. Easy to wick. Has never leaked. Easy to build. And its so tiny it looks great on just about any device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (12/7/16)

I have two Ace tanks, and they both perform flawlessly in rba. No leaks, no dry hits and great flavor, maybe even better than my Melo 3, but certainly on parr.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/7/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I have two Ace tanks, and they both perform flawlessly in rba. No leaks, no dry hits and great flavor, maybe even better than my Melo 3, but certainly on parr.


Yeah i didnt have any issues with leaks or dry hits. But what annoyed me is when you fill after you close it you have juice inside the top airflow holes. So it was constantly wet at the top. Other that that its a good tank. But the serpent won me over with its simplicity


----------



## Viper_SA (12/7/16)

I never use the top airflow. It just serves to reduce flavor. Even on the 2pfuffs drip tips that had it I hated it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

